# 29.5 OL2s vs 30 Zillas



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

So when you getting some laws.That vid is what I expected I had zillas before now I have outlaw2s theres no comparison.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice video! I need outlaw 2s!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Great video...helps me to know I made the right decision going OL2s. Can't wait to get mine on.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ol2 ftw!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah gonna have to upgrade now. lol


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

After winter I have plans in the works for Outlaws. What size I do not know yet. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice. But i noticed your buddy would hit the hole with some momentum and you would just creep up to it until you started getting stuck. I think the zillas did good for the type of mud you were going through.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

that will be my next tire, when my regular outlaws wear out! looks like you guys had fun


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah this hole wasn't this bad in the spring, so it caught me off guard. I don't like breaking stuff, so yeah I easy into stuff. I could of hammered it a little harder.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

ur exhaust sounds amazing! and yea time for some OL2's lol


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks and yes more aggressive tires are in the works.


----------

